# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 29 )



## ripjack13

*What do you do with your mistakes/screw ups? Whether it be boxes, turnings or flat work.*

Here's an example







(Since it showed up after I had turned it, I'm keeping it as an everyday pen)



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  too...


----------



## ripjack13

@woodtickgreg 
Here it is....


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> @woodtickgreg
> Here it is....


Slacker!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It depends on what the mistake or defect is. Most I will try and repair in some way, call it a design change. I don't have a wood stove or fire pit so I can't hide the evidence, lol.


----------



## Brink

I don't make mistakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> Slacker!



I posted this, this morning at 6:45 am!!


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> I posted this, this morning at 6:45 am!!


Sure you did, that's why there were so many responses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Na na....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

I was up then, it wasn't posted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I was up then, it wasn't posted.



You must have had too many banana juice cocktails.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> **Rules**
> There is no minimum post requirement,
> primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
> And of course the  too...



Oh sure....My first 2 invitees give me greif cuz they didn't see it.


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmmm.... I was up then too and there was no ripjack on the board at 6:45 this morning!


----------



## Brink

Busted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I will third witness.......


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Here's an example
> View attachment 109051
> 
> View attachment 109052
> (Since it showed up after I had turned it, I'm keeping it as an everyday pen)




That one there you gave up on too soon, unless it didn't show until you assembled it. Sawdust and CA would have fixed that and made it presentable...





However... Yeah, been there, done that. Got grumpy and careless, screwed it up worse, gave it to the wife and told her to put it in her purse. Figured no one would ever see it in there!














Keep the trash bin handy. Garbage on one side, scrap wood bin on the other, depends on what it is. Have a 5 year old that thinks everything is beautiful, nothing is difficult to get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Depends on what it is.

If it's a bowl, Can I make it a smaller bowl? A platter? A finial? or do I just cut it into pen blanks? 
If it's flat work, Can I make it shorter? smaller? are the boards worth saving for another project? or do I just cut it into pen blanks?
Pens and stuff like that, If I don't like it, strip it down to the tube and start over, If it's assembled, Can I take it apart without wrecking it? If not, give it away or throw it out.

If all else fails......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Karl_99

If I can't fix it, then I quickly toss it in the trash or burn bucket. Try to understand what happened and move on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I wasn't invited this time but this is what I do with my I wasn't invited big boy pants on.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD

Don Ratcliff said:


> I wasn't invited this time but this is what I do with my I wasn't invited big boy pants on.


Nice... You even use Hawaiian cartoon clips to express your sadness.

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## DKMD

Most of my turnings(screw up or not) end up here... You know you're a hack when your wife buys a larger, custom fire pit to help with the disposal of your stuff!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Karl_99

Karl_99 said:


> If I can't fix it, then I quickly toss it in the trash or burn bucket. Try to understand what happened and move on...


This morning, I realized that I overturned a beautiful Buckeye Burl blank on a Cigar pen. At first I thought this was going to the trash bin, until I figured that I could build it up with some CA and save the pen. So far, so good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Since most of what I do are cutting boards I can generally cut them down or into another style and get something out of it. Since I've started turning, everything so far has been junk, I just haven't thrown it away yet! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Some mistakes get re-worked into something else. Others get thrown into the burn pile. Some end up in the box of scraps my son likes to play with. Pens, or other items with hardware, I'll try to salvage the hardware from them and reuse the hardware.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Some mistakes get re-worked into something else. Others get thrown into the burn pile. Some end up in the box of scraps my son likes to play with. Pens, or other items with hardware, I'll try to salvage the hardware from them and reuse the hardware.



That explains the ice cream pail of stuff I have on my shelf here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Here are some of my screw-ups that were salvaged for a useful purpose.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Most of my turnings(screw up or not) end up here... You know you're a hack when your wife buys a larger, custom fire pit to help with the disposal of your stuff!
> 
> View attachment 109213



That's befitting because since you're sort of backward, your name pronounced backward sounds like relic. Not sayin' anything, just sayin' . . . .


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Most of my turnings(screw up or not) end up here... You know you're a hack when your wife buys a larger, custom fire pit to help with the disposal of your stuff!
> 
> View attachment 109213



I would have called it a Kellermann, just saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Slacker!



That's funny, my wife and I stayed up until 5 this morning watching Back To The Future I, II, & III. My back doesn't feel much better but my funny bones sure did enjoy the reprieve. She had never seen II! We had a blast. We had like 4 intermissions and 3 meals we really binged. Oh well you're supposed to do that every now and then. It was a blast.



ripjack13 said:


> Oh sure....My first 2 invitees give me greif cuz they didn't see it.


I looked at the forum just before 5 this morning like I almost ALWAYS do (except this time I was just going to sleep not waking up) and didn't see no sign of you JACK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> That's funny, my wife and I stayed up until 5 this morning watching Back To The Future I, II, & III. My back doesn't feel much better but my funny bones sure did enjoy the reprieve. She had never seen II! We had a blast. We had like 4 intermissions and 3 meals we really binged. Oh well you're supposed to do that every now and then. It was a blast.


I just did the same thing the other day. You must have Netflix... My wife will not watch it though and she for the life of her does not understand why I watch classic cartoons online every Saturday morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Turning mistakes go up on my shelf of shame ... Right above my small lathe 


 

The cabinet mistakes I and my employees made back in the day ... I use every day 


 
Just one wall .. Have lot more mistakes I'm using in this shop ... Yes the grinder is on a mistake we made

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> I was up then, it wasn't posted.





rocky1 said:


> Uhmmmm.... I was up then too and there was no ripjack on the board at 6:45 this morning!





Mike1950 said:


> I will third witness.......





Kevin said:


> I looked at the forum just before 5 this morning like I almost ALWAYS do (except this time I was just going to sleep not waking up) and didn't see no sign of you JACK!





ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 109202

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> That one there you gave up on too soon, unless it didn't show until you assembled it. Sawdust and CA would have fixed that and made it presentable...
> 
> View attachment 109203
> 
> 
> 
> 5 pill holders. Just how many pills do you take???


----------



## Spinartist

I save them till my turning buddies are over then I stomp on them or throw them on the floor smashing them to bits. Freaks my buds out!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem

Sell it for twice the price and tell customer I did that to add character to it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> View attachment 109234



But can you handle it as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> Sell it for twice the price and tell customer I did that to add character to it.



I've had a few things that didn't turn out the way I wanted, used as utility pieces in the shop, customers saw them and insisted on buying. Do remember, sometimes we are our own worst critic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem

Schroedc said:


> I've had a few things that didn't turn out the way I wanted, used as utility pieces in the shop, customers saw them and insisted on buying. Do remember, sometimes we are our own worst critic.


I had a Burl Blow out in a pen here recently. Filled it with turquoise. Hated it. Guy saw it and loved it. Payed me what I would have normally asked for it. He liked the fact that it was a "fix".

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> But can you handle it as well?



It's not a matter of, if I can handle it. Can anyone else handle it.


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> 5 pill holders. Just how many pills do you take???



 Technically 5 toothpick holders, or at least that was what they were advertised as by the supplier where I bought them, which I can't for the life of me remember where I picked them up. They be - Gifts... Flea Market goodies... Looked like a fun little turn for practicing for pens, and they were cheap.

Personally, I don't take any pills. Occasional Aleve, and even less frequently Imodium or Pro-Biotics, that's about it on my pharmaceutical list. Hell, I can't even take cold meds, they screw my system up so bad I feel worse after I take them. Do a 5 hour Energy or mega dose of vitamins in the morning and Bourbon in evening to cure things on the cold/flu front. Plenty of rest and lots of fluids.

Otherwise, quite possibly one of the healthiest humans alive. I've seen a doctor three times since 1995. The one in '97 pissed me off; chipped the bone on the outside of my ankle, he insisted he needed to operate, I told him it wasn't happening, he told me I'd be back. WRONG THING TO SAY!! Air cast went away as soon as the swelling went down, wrapped it, and laced my boots a little tighter. That ankle doesn't bother me as much today as the other one.

Probably should have seen the doc when I fell off the ladder at about 5 ft. up, and landed flat of my back on a pallet on the concrete floor a few years ago. Rolled over, tried to breathe for a minute or so before I could inhale, got up, shook it off, went back to work, and finished the day up. Spent about 4 - 5 days on a heating pad, popping Aleve like they were after dinner mints. Drove 600 miles to attend a convention that weekend, spent 2 days there and drove home. The next week I was back at work. I'm pretty near indestructible. 

The other 2 visits were DOT Physicals... 20/20 vision, minor loss of hearing in my left ear (_result of a massive concussion experienced as a teenager_), and my blood pressure is a little high. HELLO!! I'm 58 years old, 80 lbs. over weight, smoke, drink, chew, believe fat is a food group all it's own, eat enough fried food to fatten up half the population of Africa, and every time they examine me, they tell me I'm fine, but I really need to come have some blood work done, and I need to monitor my blood pressure. And, every time I go back, I'm in better health without their pills and bloodwork.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> It's not a matter of, if I can handle it. Can anyone else handle it.



Pimp Monkey....

Hmm....is that the same as a trunk monkey?


----------



## kweinert

Depends on how large the mistake is. Salvage if possible, otherwise goes to the kids for the backyard fire pit. Or for camping. That's the turning stuff, the flat work I cut it again to see if it's longer this time.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spinartist

Divorced it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass

I seem to hold onto my mustakes for an extended period thinking I will fix them until I finally give up. Currently I use the cut up staves from 2 shells for stickers when drying wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

